# Irk culverts, Manchester, July 2014



## Black (Jul 14, 2014)

The Irk passes through 2 culverts
one at Middleton beneath shopping precinct and bus / coach station,
another at Ducie bridge beneath Victoria train station and Phones 4 U arena.
Merging with the Irwell, by a railway bridge at Hunts bank.

Middleton culvert






grand hall

 





united utilities were dredging the 4 - 5 foot of crap,
at the mouth of the culvert



Ducie bridge culvert


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting these, they seem to go on forever! But can I ask where they are bringing the water from and to? A type of storm drain? 

Thank you


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice one, interesting to see a different side to the city!


----------



## Black (Jul 17, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Interesting these, they seem to go on forever! But can I ask where they are bringing the water from and to? A type of storm drain?
> 
> Thank you



its the Irk, along with the Medlock merges with the Irwell.


----------

